# Seafood Gumbo



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Seafood Gumbo*

2/3 cup oil
2/3 cup flour
1 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley
1/2 cup chopped sweet bell pepper
1/2 cup chopped green onions (scallions)
1 pound cleaned shrimp
1 pint oysters and liquid
1 pound crabmeat
4 quarts water
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
Cooked white rice, as an accompaniment

Make a roux by combining the oil and flour in a deep pot and cooking over medium low heat until dark brown in color, about 12 minutes. Add the onions and mix well. Then, add the celery, parsley, sweet pepper, and green onions and mix well and cook for about 25 minutes. 
Add the shrimp, oysters, oyster liquid, and crabmeat and mix together well. Add water, and cook for 1 hour. Add salt and pepper, to taste. Serve over rice. 
Serves 12


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

A dish made with roux always taste better the next day or if frozen the next time it is reheated. Prepare a roux and save it for the dish. If you push a roux too far or burn the roux, the flavor becomes too bitter to use. Brown roux means it is burnt, throw it out and start again. Just my opinion...if it tastes good eat it!

BTW: The type of oil varies a roux and if not being prepared in advance I tend toward using butter (not margarine as that's for the faint of heart!) A butter roux needs constant attention and skill with the flour to set properly...hey, if you want anymore then ask Racheal Raye to come by with a few tips and desert.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> A dish made with roux always taste better the next day or if frozen the next time it is reheated. Prepare a roux and save it for the dish. If you push a roux too far or burn the roux, the flavor becomes too bitter to use. Brown roux means it is burnt, throw it out and start again. Just my opinion...if it tastes good eat it!
> 
> BTW: The type of oil varies a roux and if not being prepared in advance I tend toward using butter (not margarine as that's for the faint of heart!) A butter roux needs constant attention and skill with the flour to set properly...hey, if you want anymore then ask Racheal Raye to come by with a few tips and desert.


I agree that a "burned" roux is not good...HOWEVER...there is such a thing as a "chocolate" rue that entails cooking the roux until it takes on the appearance of "Hersheys" chocolate powder. That's some good stuff, and the roux I use with beef dishes.

And as far as Rachael Ray goes...well...that's another thread!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

God Almighty help me....I always loved Rachel Ray and thought she was attractive but [email protected]


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I have that FHM mag from a couple years ago. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I can honestly say ive never bought a playboy or hustler or any other nudie mag (cant say ive never looked at them tho ).....but if she ever posed, you better believe Id be first in line for one lmao


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Move over RR, a new cooking talent is here to stay...










opcorn:

And that wise guy Emeril had best get off the stage too...


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

stay away from my women! (RR)  - i love that gal, she can sure chug em down! :beer: :beer:


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Use bacon grease instead...richer flavor.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Dam;I never thaught of Rachel Rea in that sort of way.She's got good recipes but eleraberate.I perfer Paula Deans style just keep her away from the fats and oil gotta watch my weight.


----------

